# Clutch options for 05 gto



## Robahr24 (Aug 22, 2008)

How good are the ls7 clutches compared to stock gto? Or is it better to go with something like a centerforce?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the LS7 in my car, and I love it!


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Rob is just awesome when it comes to replying posts/questions. On this topic, how does the LS7 clutch feel? same, stiffer, longer travel? Did you get a lighter flywheel as well? Would you recommend a Flywheel upgrade/swap?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

exwrx said:


> Rob is just awesome when it comes to replying posts/questions. On this topic, how does the LS7 clutch feel? same, stiffer, longer travel? Did you get a lighter flywheel as well? Would you recommend a Flywheel upgrade/swap?



this is great, now i get crap because i didn't give enough info about a product that i don't sell, i just have it on my car and gave my opinion? lol

When you do an LS7 clutch you have to change the flywheel, as the pressure plate will not bolt up to the LS1/2 flywheel. 

The pedal is a bit stiffer, and grabs lower than stock, but feels much better. 

You can upgrade to a lighter flywheel, but i did not.

edited because i'm a jerk, lol


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Deleted Post.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

lol, no i'm pretty sure there was sarcasm. 

it's all good though, i love sarcasm.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> lol, no i'm pretty sure there was sarcasm.
> 
> it's all good though, i love sarcasm.



No sarcasm..... I just seriously wanted your opinion, and you're one of the few vendors who not only responds quickly, but also with some important info.... (again, no sarcasm, I really respect your voice in this matter)

You rock bro' for taking time out to answer posts and questions, and your getting my call when it's time for the suspension/clutch to get replaced.... .not to mention those brake pads that will have to be made from a depleted uranium and Titanium mix to keep from melting...lol. 

Are there any clutches you sell that you'd recommend? Is there any drawback/benefit to replacing the flywheel? I know that on some cars, a pulley set, as well as lightened flywheel can create problems.... is that the case here as well??

Also, I'll need pads before my next event.... November 20-23. Can you get the Hawk DTC 60's/70's? Do you offer something equivalent cause HP Plus pads aren't up to the challenge. If so can you PM me with price and shipping to 91343 (sorry don't mean to hijack)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

if your not using sarcasm you need to start, it's fun. Again, i'm sorry if i took your post the wrong way, thought you were mad at me for the other post, lol

For the clutches, at the moment the ones that i can get i wouldn't recommend, (i wouldn't put them on my car, so they are not on my site) The LS7 kit is a great clutch for the money. I may have something to offer soon, but as of yet nothing that i feel comfortable selling.

With the LS7 flywheel being a good amount heavier, a lighter one would be good and make the engine rev a bit quicker, while a heavier LS7 flywheel makes it a bit easier to drive. 

As for your kryponite pads i will check on Monday, do me a favor and send me an email via [email protected] with your question about the pads, and i will get answers.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Since I'm rebuilding my engine, the shop told me that my LS7 clutch is about 50% worn through.

I'm considering replacing it since there will be no additional labor charges.

What are my options?

I was thinking of Centerforce Dual Friction, which I have been happy with my 430RWHP RX7 a few years ago.

I'm looking at making 550 - 600RWHP and need a clutch that can hold that. TQ should be close to that as well.

Also, should I consider a lighter flywheel or with all that HP/TQ will I not even notice it?

This is my DD as well, so everyday comfort is key too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I had an 18 lb duel mass flywheel in my SVT Focus(it was the stocker). When I upgraded to a lighter flywheel I feel that I lost some low end and had to shift to go up steap hills that I never had to before. I did gain more HP on WOT and my car did rev better. Its a trade off IMO. I'm sure the trade won't be as noticiable in a V8 as I was in my supercharged I4 though.

As far as clutches, I've heard mixed things about Centerforce, but never anything bad for Monster. Monster you just pay top dollar for. They also run a sale a MD Speed everyyear that is like 1/2 off or so. While your there, make sure to upgrade to SS lines, get a remote bleeder, and do yor slave.


----------

